# Nombre de algún programa que grafique las compuertas



## mr_guns (Nov 2, 2005)

Por favor, necesito que alguien me de el nombre de algún programa para graficar o diagramar compuertas.


----------



## Marcelo (Nov 2, 2005)

Para dibujar circuitos lógicos puedes usar el Visio 2003. 
Cualquier simulador lógico también te permite hacer los esquemas

http://web.mit.edu/ara/www/ds.html

http://www.tetzl.de/java_logic_simulator.html

http://www.softronix.com/logic.html

http://www.tetzl.de/java_logic_simulator.html

Saludos,
Marcelo.


----------



## mr_guns (Nov 4, 2005)

Gracias


----------



## maunix (Nov 25, 2005)

mr_guns dijo:
			
		

> Gracias



Recuerdo mis epocas de estudiante, yo utilizaba uno que se llamaba Electronic Workbench.  Incluso venía con instrumental virtual, unn osciloscopio,  un multimetro, fuentes de alimentacion... lamparitas, estaba muy bueno para empezar


----------



## mr_guns (Nov 26, 2005)

Gracias, ya veré si lo localizo...

E.C.


----------

